
Friends Don't Let Friends Become Chinese Billionaires - sethbannon
https://www.forbes.com/sites/raykwong/2011/07/25/friends-dont-let-friends-become-chinese-billionaires/#20c322322dda
======
Nomentatus
2011 (should be in title) and I suspect some very bad math.

The article may be confusing billionaires in yuan with billionaires in
dollars; if so, maybe 72/4,000 or something is the real ratio. From the
article the OP cites:

"There were approximately 60,000 people with 100 million yuan in the Chinese
mainland at the end of 2010, according to the GroupM Knowledge - Hurun Wealth
Report 2011."

